

CloudStats – In-Depth Server Monitoring and Ping Check on a Friendly Dashboard - cloudstats
http://cloudstats.me

======
mgo
Looks like someone changed the password to the demo account, credentials don't
work at all. The site seems extremely slow, and the faux loading bar with
every page navigation is actually annoying. Maybe it'd be okay if the site was
fast.

There are also several grammatical errors.

On the "Offers for Hosts" page there is:

"With every server you can additinally monitor services like MySQL, DNS, FTP,
SMTP, etc. completely free"

There are also a number of other curious grammar errors on that page.

Update: Also looks like the parent company provides proxies to ScrapeBox
spammers via a separate website. Very dodgy. Wouldn't trust them monitoring
any boxes of mine.

~~~
cjg_
And now it is down with db issues.

